# Mini STP Gathering this weekend in Northeastern, CT!!!!



## wildboy860 (Jun 11, 2010)

My parents are gone for the weekend. Who wants to come on up and rage?


----------



## Gudj (Jun 11, 2010)

I would be there if it was next weekend.
Have fun.


----------

